# Looking for hunting club or lease



## Webbslinger (Jun 13, 2008)

I am looking for a good club or hunting lease to join for the upcoming season and years to come. I have been hunting for nearly 30 years and have very good hunting ethics and experience. I would like to find something within 2 hours of Covington, GA if possible to hunt Deer and Turkey primarily. I mostly bow hunt!


----------



## Chris Tyre (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey Webbslinger, Little over 2 hours but we are still looking for some good QDM hunters. Check out info below. 

Looking for 2008-2009 members for our QDM Club in Stewart County GA(15 minutes North of Richland off 82/520). 2000 acres of bottoms and pines with 2 running creeks and a powerline. We have semi primitive camp with generator power. We have a camp house with ac and dc lighting, sink with running water, and gas cooking stove. The club has about 30 club stands with foodplots. This is a very impressive piece of property with lots of deer and turkey. $1300 yearly. Contact Chris if you're interested and for more details. Will send rules by request thru your email. Please provide email address.

1-386-647-6193
ccb7823@windstream.net


----------



## Webbslinger (Jun 16, 2008)

I appreciate it Chris, but this a little outside my price range and driving range w/out a hunting buddy tagging along. I really appreciate the offer.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 16, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=180824


Give David a shout.  He will take care of you.
GT


----------



## Webbslinger (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Groundhawg!
I sent a message to David...


----------



## yzyami (Jun 17, 2008)

I have 1000 acres in Green county. Just outside of Greensboro.  Should only be about 45 min from you.  700.00 year.


----------



## DBHunter (Jun 17, 2008)

*Contact Jim*

Check out this post: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=189577&highlight=devil's+backbone

Contact Jim Faulkner
706-655-2198
jimfaulkner1@gmail.com


----------



## tylernext (Jun 22, 2008)

here is a club looking for members close to you.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=210617


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 22, 2008)

*not too bad*



tylernext said:


> here is a club looking for members close to you.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=210617



he is a nice dood too !!


----------



## tylernext (Jun 22, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## gahuntindude (Jul 11, 2008)

*jones county club*

I have a 475 acre club in jones county needing 1 or 2 more 
members. this land has great hardwoods & large pines all 
very huntable. If you are interested email or pm me on friday, saturday,or by 6pm on sunday. I work out of town from sunday night thru friday afternoon, or you can call my cell anytime at 423-883-1288, thanks steve


----------



## MIKE366 (Jul 13, 2008)

*hunting club*

hi ..... i'm not sure how far you are from us ..... but i've got a club in Houston County ..... I've got several guys who travel in from up that way ..... if you're interested, give me a call at 1-478-258-2167 .... I'm currently getting the memberships completed and dues turned in .... need to get it done ASAP.  Take care.


----------



## Webbslinger (Jul 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## talltine (Jul 22, 2008)

I have 273 acre lease that is bow only off hwy 20 in Avery Ga.
Lease is $1,500.
You can add a few hunters and hunt the lease but I will have hunting rights also. No slob hunter I trophy hunt only.
I also have a club about 1  1/2 hour away that I hunt mostly. I didn't hunt the Avery lease at all last year. And the Guys from Fla. Could not keep the lease due to gas prices.  They only hunted twice last year. They had plots feeders, and cams out. Seen some good deer on cams. There is a camper there for all to us call me at 423 645 7748 if interested must lease soon or lose lease.


----------



## Rick Allard (Jul 22, 2008)

Webbslinger i have a qdm club in putnam county 867ac. 19 members dues 650.00 a year
call me at 706-923-0116 thanks Rick Allard


----------



## Rick Allard (Jul 22, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=206186 check it out!scroll down for map and pics.
Rick


----------



## vickers021007 (Jul 22, 2008)

*need members*

hey Webb we still have opening in dublin we are a trophy club 630 acres power water bathouse deer cooler if intrest give me a call 770-318-4286 jimmy


----------



## stev (Jul 22, 2008)

Rick Allard said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=206186 check it out!scroll down for map and pics.
> Rick


ttt  for a good qdm club.


----------



## Buck James (Aug 25, 2008)

800 acres Talbot Co 8 members have 6 so far wooded tract 
Big Lazar creek through property-food plots-turkey-power line
camp site call Dean 770-826-0864


----------



## Leasehunter (Sep 17, 2008)

*Emanuel County leases available*

$7.40/acre
50 + acres
(478) 553-0203


----------



## eric jones (Oct 7, 2008)

*webbslinger*

We have 700 acres just south of the town of Forsyth about 3 miles off I-75. Mixed hardwood and pines.10 mmbers at $800 each. Food plots are in. Good deer and turkey harvests. Have had lease the past 12 yrs. Call me -Eric Jones if you are interested 770-677-1333.


----------



## Leasehunter (Oct 8, 2008)

*Leases Available*

Emanuel Co 7.25/ac
Warren Co   8.50/ac 
Jefferson Co 7.25/ac
Wilkinson Co  7.25 Ac
(478)553-0203


----------

